# got escape artists



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

Are there any goats that are more prone to just being happy in their huge pasture and don't have the strong drive to destroy my fence?
Nubian? (seem dumb and I like it haha)
LaMancha? (these seem to be smart I think mine is the heard master mind)
Boer (I really think this is too strong a goat for me)

Are any of these the quietest? My boer is a LOUD mouth


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How many goats do you have?

There are quiet and loud goats in any breed. It is my understanding that LaMancha is one of the quietest.

As far as the jumping, I don't think there is a particular breed that does it more than others. Just a matter of figuring out what will keep them happy and in their pasture.


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

I have scratching posts for them and railroad ties stacked up to run and jump off of. They have a small barn. Do they just get bored all of a sudden and escape?

I have 1 nubian and 1 boer/LaMancha and one LaMancha. The boer was for my MIL who never took her. Oh and a pygmy wether because I always wanted one. He was all impulse/necessity purchase. He was adorable, I was weak, plus I needed another one to keep my first girl company. Did I mention how cute he was. But ultimately I wanted 2 girls for milking.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think they can get bored. How is the one escaping?


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

Well the pygmy I can't keep in I think he can fit through a keyhole but he's not a nuisance so he's the least of my concerns. They bulldozed through 2 different parts of my fence. This broke it off the post and then they just jumped up on it until the wire gave and caved under the pressure. It was a fence seam. The front pasture fence they just run and jump it. The boer is not so graceful and she plowed it as she jumped through it. I was actually scared she was gong to catch a hoof and break her leg. She smashed the wire up like it was chicken wire it's big square cattle fencing I believe. The goats can put their heads through it but nothing else. I seriously want to cry about it. The boer usually does not get out it was the pygmy and the LaMancha now I think that ring leader showed the rest the ropes and I am screwed.


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

speak of the devils they are all out again! GRRRR you have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have two that are always testing the limits...mother and daughter of course !

We set up a temporary fence so they could enjoy grass and such...and not even 30 mins out there and mother and daughter found their way out...there was better stuff on outside apparently...but they don't attempt to get out of their regular pen. 
Escape artist don't last here, because I dont want to have to worry about my goats getting out and running towards or even in the road. 

My Nubian doesn't try to get out, but man if the gate is open she will try to knock you over to get out, gotta love her


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG I am so sorry, I can't even imagine how frustrating this is! Can you happen to get a photo of the fence and what they are doing? I'm having trouble imaging the fence in my mind lol

How tall is the fence? is it the typical 4ft fence? Is there something particular on the other side of the fence they are after? Grass, browse, etc?

I'm not an electric fence user, but if they keep getting out, you may have to invest in some.
How big is their pasture?

We used to have a buck that would climb the fence like it was nothing, it drove me crazy, I ended up using tall thick tree branches we have in a pile and strung chicken wire all around his pen <winter pen>, like fort knox LOL He never got out and it saved him from tearing up our fence.









After we sold him and got our young buck, my husband did this:









I know it's hard to see but he put those long tree trunks around the top and secured them with wire. Our current buck is 1 1/2 years old and hasn't gotten out, and really doesn't mess with the fence at all. Instead, he butts the gate LOL Needless to say I am glad that we still have a temporary 'pallet gate' up so I'm not worried if he were to actually damage the pallets....crazy goat.

I myself like Percentage does best. We have a Kiko/mix doe who is very laid back, as well as a Nubian/boer, they have always been the best behaved and less sneaky goats. The higher the boer blood, the more sneaky our goats are lol Okay not really, some are just like that, and some aren't. We have one young doe that used to be calm and easy going and now, she's nervous and super sneaky.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I've always heard pygmy's are escape artists. I had a couple of pyg x's who actually stayed in fairly well other then the young kids showing me the weaknesses in my fence for their small bodies to climb out of. As far as quiet? Well Nubian is one of the loudest usually, I hear breeders say they actually breed for quiet Nubians. My new Lamunchie is rather loud compared to my Nigerians but again bottle baby who wants human attention.

I only have 48 inch high no climb red wire fencing that was here when I moved in. I actually need to go through and re-stretch it as it was not put up well. But I have no problems with escape, and I've had the Nubian, the Pyg x's and the Nigerians. The Lamancha has no clue how to escape either, nor does she seem to want to get away from the hay and forage!

Try to take a picture of your wiring and post it up.


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

okay I just temporarily fixed my fence and put wood in front of it just cause. (4th pic) It's been completely open for 2 days, so you know those buggers stayed in the entire time I left it open!  They are messing with me. I need a wood piece across the top to with hold the jumping on the fence pressure. It's a 4ft fence not crumbled.  I attached pics it's kinda hard to see fencing. First pic is the little entry path for me to not be mauled by them. They totally leave it alone. 3rd pic notice the wood strips along the bottom that's for the pygmy.  4th pic is the big escape hole. It is a major weak point in my fence and I'll be addressing it right quick but I have NO muscle in my arms and the little bit I had was destroyed by the boer goat I have. Something is torn and it doesn't feel pretty so I can't hammer a T post in just yet. I need my hubbs. Right now I am ticked because the buck decided to jump on my face and nailed me with his hoof. It's good I had nothing in my hands for his health. 

The chicken wire you might see is for my actual chickens it's behind the goat fence because my neighbor has a bird dog.

This is the goats system. The LaMancha finds the spot then they call the battering ram my Boer girl and she rams it and then the Nubian just sits back watching wondering what they are all doing and follows when they go.


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

oh how happy a post has made me! We're going to go around the whole fence and do this on the weekend. It's nice and tight I am so happy! This is where they were getting out. The LaMancha has already circled the perimeter for the next out. 3ft isn't too close for them lol!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

One thing i found out is if they get out a couple of times they make it there mission to get out. Had a couple of does like that. 2 does did it tell they could not fit thew the cattle panels no more. They walked the fence and screamed for days try to figure out how to get out. Now they have given up and don't complain. My current trouble maker is a 10 week old Nigerian doe she is in lock down in a dog kennel with her sister. She liked the grass by the road and were on a busy rd. Things i did before locking her up. I duck taped a stick to her collar it failed. Put up new fencing with smaller holes it did not faze her she found holes else were like a small hole in the wooded barn that butted up agient there pasture. So i started following her to all the spots and patching them with whatever. And the final straw was i caught her climbing the fence to get to the bigger holes 2 ft up. And the fact my mom had to chase her down the street to get her home as she was running from her.


----------



## HarleyBear (Aug 31, 2012)

My two goats escaped on Sunday! I live in a residential neighborhood and my neighbors called 911! Geez! Fortunately, I got there in time before animal control got there (although I do have permit to own goats). I just bought some dog tags for them that have their names, my phone number, and my address.


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

LOL 911, so they didn't know to call animal control. Ahh neighbors I had some like that. Instead of calling us they call every authority they can think of. They don't call about animals it was a subdivision at that time and we had no animals. They would call over CLEAR plastic Christmas light hooks (3) that we missed during light take down. Don't you love neighbors like that!


----------



## HarleyBear (Aug 31, 2012)

I could just imagine the look on the 911 operator's face.... "Oh Brother!" with an eye roll!:laugh:


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

Here are my goats out roaming free in the yard. At least all the flowers are dead now so big deal. They ventured into the garden and roamed freely today. I came home from the grocery store having the lot of them follow me to my door and proceed to try to come in. Battering ram first of course. Then I took a picture! That is my LaMancha ring leader.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Besides secure fencing... have you thought about maybe playing a radio in their barn might give them the sense that there are "people" out there with them?


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh I forgot to add that we just came in from making our fence NICE and STRONG! That sucker won't bend at all! Yahooo! We can go back to loving the goats again. The funny thing they have been out on the side of our property eating and it's all cleared out now and looks nice haha! At least they were helpful when they got out today. I would seriously be shocked if they got out any more. I don't think it's possible I really don't. No weak spots. 

No I never thought of the radio. We have to run electric out there for winter for the chicken light and heated water buckets. Hope they like country!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

tenfairytoes said:


> Oh I forgot to add that we just came in from making our fence NICE and STRONG! That sucker won't bend at all! Yahooo! We can go back to loving the goats again. The funny thing they have been out on the side of our property eating and it's all cleared out now and looks nice haha! At least they were helpful when they got out today. I would seriously be shocked if they got out any more. I don't think it's possible I really don't. No weak spots.
> 
> No I never thought of the radio. We have to run electric out there for winter for the chicken light and heated water buckets. *Hope they like country*!


On any transport that I've had a kid or goat inside the vehicle for, I've found they really enjoy pop music! The minute country came on they would scream their heads off, turn the Ipod to another song such as Katy Perry and all was quiet :dance:


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

That is hilarious! Good to know!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Shellshocker66 said:


> On any transport that I've had a kid or goat inside the vehicle for, I've found they really enjoy pop music! The minute country came on they would scream their heads off, turn the Ipod to another song such as Katy Perry and all was quiet :dance:


Oh my goodness, yes.  My doeling is a screamer in the car. My dad was so fed up, he cranked up the James Taylor. Little goat just stood there in her crate and stared at me the whole drive home.


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

BlueMoonSpot said:


> Oh my goodness, yes.  My doeling is a screamer in the car. My dad was so fed up, he cranked up the James Taylor. Little goat just stood there in her crate and stared at me the whole drive home.


LOL

Picking locks all I can say is mine "the escape artist ring leader" tried to unhook our S hook on the gate and got it stuck in her mouth. A traumatized 6 year old, traumatized bloody goat and a frazzled bloody Mama later she got off of it after something in her mouth ripped. Yes ripped i heard it it was disgusting and still makes my stomach turn. My sobbing bloody daughter was stuck inside the pen (my daughter allergic to pain and trauma) with the goat hooked up like a fish. I was on the outside trying to see and unhook her. I needed more hands. My husband was in the basement he never heard us screaming. unhinged the gate and somehow the thing moved in her mouth and somehow she unhooked which is good because I could not get the gate re hinged or move it from being unhooked. I'll be honest I didn't see this coming off and at that point I wanted to get my daughter out of there. 
<bt>
The goat is now fine


----------

